# Inverter thread..500 watt grid tie inverter,also Xantrex sw 2000



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Anybody tried these grid tied inverters yet? Ive seen em working on Youtube.

Would like to hear of any *experiences* you or friends have had using these things,or reports youve seen.Looks like an easy way to get some panel usage inexpensively with these grid ties

http://usinggodsfreeenergy.com/600-watt-solarwind-grid-tie-inver600.html
---------------------------------------

How about the Xantrex prowatt SW2000.Im looking to buy one,at 350 dollars hard to beat.Any experience with this model series yet?

http://www.efishbox.com/page/inverters-xantrex/18301/


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

That Xantrex could be OK as an inverter only . . But I do not believe it is grid tie capable \ legal. 

The other one I wouldn't touch . . .even with your money..............


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Jim Mi,I know the xantrex is a sine wave inverter,not an inter tie.No intention to use as a grid tie,my title was unclear.

Im wondering if anybody has one yet,my concern being I heard xantrex now means Chinese.

The thread title would have been better as "Micro Tie inverters" as thats what Im interested in.

Im seeing big changes in the inverter market right now,lots of competition seems to be driving prices through the floor.Hence a 2000 watt sine wave from Xantrex for 350 bucks,thats a big price reduction.

Why shouldnt grid ties see same price drops with competition?

Also seeing they are literally coming out with new models almost weekly,larger,better running and cheaper.I know running anywhere near rated output and they will fail,from what Im seeing,also seeing run half rated input and the seem to be holding up.On the current 300-600 watt range models.The newest 1200 watt models seem a big improvement and can apparently,realistically give you 800 watts tie in for 250 bucks,I LIKE that!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_pRt4Os2uI[/ame]

Im thinking we may be seeing a dynamic change in making grid tie a DIY'er proposition,just as off grid can be.

As I said,youtube has some very good reports on these things,but output seems to be generous.That said saw the new JP 1200 watt running 800 watts and unit was cool to touch.Good sign that is.

Yup,Im thinking grid tie is coming to small system owners soon,just is it here now?Seems close anyhow.

Gotta love the idea,wire panel to inverter,plug inverter into home wall socket and you are grid tied,pretty dang simple!
Puts it into reach of small system owners.Something the few majors that make grid tie inverters have completely ignored.

I think competition=innovation and lower prices.And there is a lot of competition jumping on this market niche.

You know,these things arent Rocket Science,nor are they Gold,contrary to what Xantrex,Sunnyboy,Outback would like you to believe.My little cheapy inverter has held up well,as has my what is it,800 watt or so in MH.Alive and kicking after years.With essentially no competition these guys have kept prices very high,this seems to be changing.They dont have a couple thousand dollars of parts in them.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Some of those DIY'ers are going to be shocked when they "Plug it in" . . .the next bill comes and it has gone up "a big bunch"
WHY
Because they didn't look at their meter 
In these 'changing times' more and more utly's are installing auto reading meters.
Those meters read only one way-- UP.
Regardless of wether the currant is coming or going through the meter.
Therefore;
when you think your *feeding back* . .your actually increasing your *usage*.........

Therefore;
I'm not in favor of Joe Public (who doesn't know anything about electric) just 'plugging in' to the grid.
Theres more safety issues and such than just 'plugging in'.
These issues will result in some bad things happening---including Fire.

Far safer to have a system installed by a pro.


my $0.03


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Jim-mi said:


> ...Because they didn't look at their meter
> In these 'changing times' more and more utly's are installing auto reading meters.
> Those meters read only one way-- UP....


Many of the old ones do that too. All they register is total power. Doesn't matter which way it follows, it all gets added to the total. The little kill-a-watts are the same way. 

The grid tied one is not UL listed. I've seen reports of PoCo shutting people off when they find them. I've also heard of PoCo leave them knowing they will make money off them when you don't have the right meter. You pay the PoCo for the power you produce and then the collect form the nieghbor for the same power. All win to them.

I haven't heard of any problems with the Prosine Xantrex.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Edit...
Screw it,doesnt work,never will.Wasting my time yet once again trying to get news out.

Bye!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

deleted,waste of my time here.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

deleted waste of time.

They dont work,never have,never will,the youtubes are all lies,everybody is being electrocuted and burned down.

Of course that ISNT true,but Im done wasting my time.

For those interested,look em up,do your homework.The World IS changing.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Cant resist,i guess the TRACE micro sine NKF OK4U killed everyone too,WAIT...It was made by (or rebadged) by the *God Trace* 15 years ago,therefore good.Oh the humanity,all those dead people who couldnt plug in a machine.

What was killed was the inverter as it was grossly overpriced (Like most of their products,gold plated Rocket Science like transistors,heat sinks,all that super secret high tech stuff doncha know)and didnt have a market at that price.

Worlds changing,just that simple.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Sorry to see you getting into such a huff.............

Going by the past postings of many folks here on HT, they should stay away from anything electrical.
I don't begrudge somebody trying to save a buck, but when it comes to electrical equipment, cutting corners can get you in trouble quick.

Yes times are changing, and a whole lot of china junk is hitting the market.
Some of it barely passable . . . and some NOT.

I can not imagine myself installing one of those chinnnna clones inverters for a customer . . . . .Then when it smokes, telling the customer "Tough luck".

When I stick to Outback, Xantrex etc. if a problem does develop then I've got quality backup here in the USA..................

I got called to go inspect a downed on the ground wind turbine.
The 'owner' could not get a hold of the joker who installed it.
Yup it was a chineese clone........That lasted in the air >two< months....
After my pointing out the problems to the 'owner' . . .he said "Looks like I'm out $$$00000 bucks"
That situation is heading for court..........


All this to say I'm very very leary of the less than good equipment hitting the market these days.
So if I will not use that stuff for my self then my HT postings will be sounding negative.


----------

